# Global Periods for Procedures



## jkirasich (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone have a link to the list of Procedures which have global periods? I can't seem to locate an updated list.  Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 14, 2010)

http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2010/pdf/2010-10814.pdf

Begins on page 12 of the Federal Register.  It may take a minute or two for the report to open.  All global periods are listed in the last right hand column.


----------



## jkirasich (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------

